# Good news for Don and our Canadian nature lovers



## AlanF (Sep 29, 2017)

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-us-canada-41437084#

Canada MPs to loosen penalties for drunks in kayaks


----------



## sedwards (Sep 29, 2017)

Finally they will stop harassing us ha ha ha ;D


----------



## Click (Sep 29, 2017)

;D LOL Good news... But my pictures might be out of focus. ;D


----------



## Don Haines (Sep 29, 2017)

I think it is a bad idea.....

Drunk boaters drown a lot.....
They need to be rescued a lot....

This would be no different than allowing drunk cyclists....


----------



## Click (Sep 29, 2017)

I totally agree with you, Don.


----------



## AlanF (Sep 29, 2017)

Don Haines said:


> I think it is a bad idea.....
> 
> Drunk boaters drown a lot.....
> They need to be rescued a lot....
> ...



Drunk cyclists are a danger to pedestrians. Not many pedestrians walk on water.


----------



## Don Haines (Sep 29, 2017)

AlanF said:


> Don Haines said:
> 
> 
> > I think it is a bad idea.....
> ...


Drunk cyclists get run over.....
Drunk powerboaters run over canoeists and kayaks......

Drunk canoeists drown....and I hope that you never have to deal with finding a body floating in the river. It will haunt you forever. This thread is not funny, it is in very bad taste and brings back nightmares.


----------

